# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  REPORT- RNC To ADOPT THE MINORITY RULES REPORT (not sure if that means new rules dead yet)

## Lightweis

We have the votes!!! Minority report will be adopted!!

----------


## Lightweis

Old rules will apply

----------


## FrankRep

Edit:




> Rules throws out 8 state requirement.. And delegates pledged to primaries.. All rules
> Will be thrown out and minority report will be adopted

----------


## libertyjam

WOW!

----------


## cajuncocoa

Fantastic!

----------


## MelissaWV

Provide a source if possible, and consider stickying this.  This is huge.  This, together with the plea for ALL DELEGATES AND POTENTIAL DELEGATES to show up MONDAY, are the two most important posts the forum could possibly have right now.

----------


## FrankRep

> Provide a source if possible, and consider stickying this.  This is huge.  This, together with the plea for ALL DELEGATES AND POTENTIAL DELEGATES to show up MONDAY, are the two most important posts the forum could possibly have right now.


Sticky the Press Release, not this thread.

----------


## Lightweis

Maine has to do with credentials report.. Rules throws out 8 state requirement.. And delegates pledged to primaries.. All rules
Will be thrown out and minority report will be adopted

----------


## Tiso0770

OMG!!!, AWESOME!!!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Thank you.  This is wonderful!!!

----------


## Carlybee

YES!

----------


## sailingaway

Chad Pergram ‏@ChadPergram
RNC says Priebus will do "call of the chair" at 2 pm et to launch convention. Will take less than 5 minutes and then gavel out. #GOP2012

go anyway.

----------


## RabbitMan

Wait wait, please elaborate for some of us who are out of the loop regarding Minority Rports and Rules committees!  Does that give us Maine and other delegates?

----------


## sailingaway

> We have the votes!!! Minority report will be adopted!!


see how much more popular you are when you bring GOOD NEWS!!??

----------


## AdamT

Nice!

----------


## Jimi

I really really hope this is true.

----------


## sailingaway

> I really really hope this is true.


Yeah, don't let anyone decide not to be there early Monday based on this.

----------


## Badger Paul

I think the party realized it was more than just Paul supporters who were appalled by this centralization of power being against everything the party supposedly stands for.

----------


## Lightweis

This dOes not have to do with Maine being seated.. Just the rules report

----------


## Jimi

> Yeah, don't let anyone decide not to be there early Monday based on this.


I thought it was postponed until Tuesday ? Or are we talking about something different ?

----------


## Rebelrouser

We needed some good news this weekend.  Give us the details when you can get 'em.  Thanks for keeping us updated!

----------


## sailingaway

> Wait wait, please elaborate for some of us who are out of the loop regarding Minority Rports and Rules committees!  Does that give us Maine and other delegates?


no credentials report is a separate fight but apparently people were thinking generally they'd overstepped. Too bad in a sense because that thinking the Romney folks overstepped might have carried over to credentials.  Who knows, maybe it still will since our Maine folks helped lead the delegate charge against the awful rules adoption.

The rules change would amongst other things had let RNC national change the rules at anytime including mid contest, without any vote by the delegates.

That ROMNEY's lawyer even suggested such a thing should be a wakeup call to delegates, imho.

By the way, I saw some tweets about Ann Romney and Mitt 'shining on Fox' so I am assuming they were on opposite Ron's speech.

----------


## coastie

> Wait wait, please elaborate for some of us who are out of the loop regarding Minority Rports and Rules committees!  Does that give us Maine and other delegates?


This.....what is going on? Like what changes?

----------


## libertyjam

> This.....what is going on? Like what changes?


See
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nge-Power-Grab
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...eeds-Your-Help!

----------


## Lightweis

Led by Morton blackwell, a committee man from Virginia, who was a Barry Goldwater delegate,  has successfully led a campaign to adopt the minority report. I don't have any sources other then a source inside the Paul campaign..

----------


## sailingaway

> Led by Morton blackwell, a committee man from Virginia, who was a Barry Goldwater delegate,  has successfully led a campaign to adopt the minority report. I don't have any sources other then a source inside the Paul campaign..


Spectacular.

----------


## green73

//

----------


## Barrex

Good news.

Ron said tonight that he/we got numbers to nominate him but they are not allowing that to happen...Shame that we cant use this to full advantage.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I thought it was postponed until Tuesday ? Or are we talking about something different ?


I heard that was a rumor just to keep Paul delegates at home on Monday.

Edit: See this thread.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...huge-RNC-trick!

----------


## MarcusI

Okay, okay.. sorry.. can someone tell me in three sentences what we have achieved?

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Led by Morton blackwell, a committee man from Virginia, who was a Barry Goldwater delegate,  has successfully led a campaign to adopt the minority report. I don't have any sources other then a source inside the Paul campaign..


It's one thing to adopt a minority report, it's entirely another thing to stop rules that have all ready been passed. In other words, just because there was a minority report for the Gold Commission, doesn't mean that the 'Majority' Report was scrapped. 

It helps to accurately report information. I'll withhold judgment until I hear more.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Okay, okay.. sorry.. can someone tell me in three sentences what we have achieved?


We've successfully made known 'officially' our opposition to the adoption of the rules put forward. That's all the minority report is, nothing more, nothing less.

----------


## sailingaway

> It's one thing to adopt a minority report, it's entirely another thing to stop rules that have all ready been passed. In other words, just because there was a minority report for the Gold Commission, doesn't mean that the 'Majority' Report was scrapped. 
> 
> It helps to accurately report information. I'll withhold judgment until I hear more.


OK, now I'm not sure what happened...

'adopt' the minority report usually would mean they chose it over the other one.  'Receive the minority report' would be the other.  But I'll change the heading because I don't want anyone to stop fighting.

----------


## MarcusI

> We've successfully made known 'officially' our opposition to the adoption of the rules put forward. That's all the minority report is, nothing more, nothing less.


Ah,ok, I understand

----------


## Miss Annie

> Good news.
> 
> Ron said tonight that he/we got numbers to nominate him but they are not allowing that to happen...Shame that we cant use this to full advantage.


What does this exactly mean?  Does this mean that we HAD the numbers before they wouldn't seat the delegates or that we still have the numbers?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I thought it was postponed until Tuesday ? Or are we talking about something different ?


Paul delegates are going to show up just in case that's a trap....hurricane is no longer a threat to Tampa, really.

----------


## opal

so.. my understanding at this moment is that the 5 state rule stands and unbound delegates are still unbound .. no one has to submit their vote in writing before the actual vote and after the first vote is called, if Mittens is one vote short.. a vote can still come from the floor??? with all delagates unbound???  oh please say I understand this correctly

----------


## Barrex

> What does this exactly mean?  Does this mean that we HAD the numbers before they wouldn't seat the delegates or that we still have the numbers?


It means that we had numbers but not anymore because RNC didnt seat our lawfully elected delegates.

It was good to hear it from Ron.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> OK, now I'm not sure what happened...
> 
> 'adopt' the minority report usually would mean they chose it over the other one.  'Receive the minority report' would be the other.  But I'll change the heading because I don't want anyone to stop fighting.


This could very well be the case, but it was my understanding that they're interchangeable in light of the fact that Sununnu ran away, hence, there never being a 'resolution' or whatever vote to put forth the minority report. I could very well be wrong, and you could be right. Let's hope that's the case.

----------


## sailingaway

The rules hadn't fully 'passed' they had to be ratified by the full RNC which usually is a rubber stamp but this time there was a revolt.  'Adopt' minority report, if Leitweis was given the correct terminology would mean the RNC after all isn't presenting their report but the minority report to RNC to vote, to not change those objected to rules.  But when we are hearing it from someone who is hearing it from someone you always have to take it with a grain of caution.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> The rules hadn't fully 'passed' they had to be ratified by the full RNC which usually is a rubber stamp but this time there was a revolt.  'Adopt' minority report, if Leitweis was given the correct terminology would mean the RNC after all isn't presenting their report but the minority report to RNC to vote, to not change those objected to rules.  But when we are hearing it from someone who is hearing it from someone you always have to take it with a grain of caution.


I was under the impression these rules had all ready passed...Photo evidence from paul folks on the committee...Don't you remember the photo and the thread? Hence, again, why it made no sense. Didn't know they reconvened honestly.

Also, I thought delegates don't vote on this, the National Committee does (hence being passed).

----------


## sailingaway

> I was under the impression these rules had all ready passed...Photo evidence from paul folks on the committee...Don't you remember the photo and the thread? Hence, again, why it made no sense. Didn't know they reconvened honestly.


that was by the rules committee, who then reports to the RNC and they adopt the changes based on recommendations of the rules committee. IF the wording survived from the original precisely this SHOULD mean they are going to present the minority report to NOT adopt the most egregious ones.  But I have never seen the minority report and besides the one about being to change rules mid contest at a whim, I'm not sure what the minority report objected to.

As to reconvening, that is a question.  NO clue when that would be but if there was enough anger and people waived notice, they could probably pull it off.

----------


## Lightweis

The rules don't pass until the body of the convention approves them.. I can't confirm whether the majority report has been withdrawn. they will adopt the minority report.

----------


## squirekyle

Good riddance.

----------


## MarcusI

> so.. my understanding at this moment is that the 5 state rule stands and unbound delegates are still unbound .. no one has to submit their vote in writing before the actual vote and after the first vote is called, if Mittens is one vote short.. a vote can still come from the floor??? with all delagates unbound???  oh please say I understand this correctly


No, Mitt has the numbers. An extraordinary vote may follow, but Mitt has the numbers.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Phew. dodged a serious bullet.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Related article: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...mney-of-power-




> This is an abuse of power that we hope will be changed when the full Republican National Convention adopts our minority report that will restore the old rules that let states decide on delegates, said Carolyn McClarty, chairman of the Oklahoma delegation to the national convention.
> 
> Read more: GOP officials accuse Romney of power grab - Washington Times

----------


## pcosmar

> Related article: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...mney-of-power-


isn't that interesting..

----------


## libertyjam

> I was under the impression these rules had all ready passed...Photo evidence from paul folks on the committee...Don't you remember the photo and the thread? Hence, again, why it made no sense. Didn't know they reconvened honestly.
> 
> Also, I thought delegates don't vote on this, the National Committee does (hence being passed).


It passed Committee, still has to go to the floor and voted to accept or reject. Under current rules, which would have changed as soon as new rules would be accepted by the general assembly.

----------


## pcosmar

> No, Mitt has the numbers. An extraordinary vote may follow, but Mitt has the numbers.


Hmm,,
he had numbers,, Maybe that attack of conscience I was hoping for,,,

----------


## sailingaway

> isn't that interesting..


isn't it though?

On another note, I wonder what the 'minor changes' are that they are putting in place to 'fix' a future 'Paul' problem....

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Related article: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...mney-of-power-





> This story is no longer available on the site
> Take a look at some of the other content by going to our home page.


hmmmm

----------


## libertyjam

> that was by the rules committee, who then reports to the RNC and they adopt the changes based on recommendations of the rules committee. IF the wording survived from the original precisely this SHOULD mean they are going to present the minority report to NOT adopt the most egregious ones.  But I have never seen the minority report and besides the one about being to change rules mid contest at a whim, I'm not sure what the minority report objected to.
> 
> As to reconvening, that is a question.  NO clue when that would be but if there was enough anger and people waived notice, they could probably pull it off.


I posted a report with all the egregious rules changes listed

----------


## libertyjam

> hmmmm


http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...of-power-grab/

----------


## anaconda

How is this possible? I thought the Romney forces were dominating everything. What's going on?

----------


## libertyjam

> How is this possible? I thought the Romney forces were dominating everything. What's going on?


They went too far and made mainstream state republicans mad, including Romney supporters.

----------


## Lucille

...

----------


## Rebelrouser

from the Washington Times article:




> We cant let them undo, with one bad change in the rules, the two years of good work Reince has done in opening up this party to the grass roots, Mrs. McClarty said.


BWAHAHahahahahahahaROFLAO

----------


## sailingaway

> How is this possible? I thought the Romney forces were dominating everything. What's going on?


literal revolt. They tried to use the dread of Paul to completely end the federal nature of the RNC with state autonomy and let RNC change the rules whenever they wanted with no state delegate vote, amongst other things.  It wasn't JUST us who had problems here to the point where Romney is saying his attorney put these huge rules changes in all on his own.

----------


## sailingaway

> from the Washington Times article:
> 
> 
> 
> BWAHAHahahahahahahaROFLAO


yeah, I thought that was pretty hilarious too.

----------


## sailingaway

> I posted a report with all the egregious rules changes listed


but the question is were they all in the MINORITY report?  And it said they were going to 'cure the Paul problem' with smaller changes. I wonder what those are.

----------


## KingRobbStark

Everyone sounds exited. I will have to look into that. I will start with movie.

----------


## opal

Mit has the numbers.. but did they all show up in Tampa with the storm threatening?  hmmmmmm

----------


## libertyjam

> but the question is were they all in the MINORITY report?  And it said they were going to 'cure the Paul problem' with smaller changes. I wonder what those are.


Ya, don't know to that, I will ask the question, don't know who has seen the minority report.

----------


## cjm

> Led by Morton blackwell, a committee man from Virginia, who was a Barry Goldwater delegate,  has successfully led a campaign to adopt the minority report. I don't have any sources other then a source inside the Paul campaign..


+rep.  Thanks for taking the time to update the RPFers that are not there in Tampa right now.  You've got to be pretty busy with political and social events, and we appreciate you taking the time to keep us in the loop.

(go Virginia!)

----------


## Miss Annie

> Mit has the numbers.. but did they all show up in Tampa with the storm threatening?  hmmmmmm


I am just curious here,...... are Romney's delegates bound to vote for Romney?  What if they saw all of the power grabbing and decided to change their vote?  What if they decided not to vote for Romney?  Would they be able to do that?  Could they refuse to vote for Romney?

----------


## wgadget

> literal revolt. They tried to use the dread of Paul to completely end the federal nature of the RNC with state autonomy and let RNC change the rules whenever they wanted with no state delegate vote, amongst other things.  It wasn't JUST us who had problems here to the point where Romney is saying his attorney put these huge rules changes in all on his own.


Well, why not? After all, Romney said he'd consult his lawyers when it came to declaring war.

----------


## Paulatized

Probably just meant they will work around the rules (ignore the rules/cheat) as necessary, since it seemed to work fairly well this time.  




> but the question is were they all in the MINORITY report?  And it said they were going to 'cure the Paul problem' with smaller changes. I wonder what those are.

----------


## wgadget

> They went too far and made mainstream state republicans mad, including Romney supporters.


And Tea Party people, too.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Excellent development. Somebody remembered that old notion that "you don't change the rules in the middle of the game." Conventions of organizations normally operate this way, with a final vote by the body on the reports coming out of the committees. The rules committee serves the body, who accept or reject their reports. Approval didn't happen this time, fantastic!

----------


## wgadget

I just hope the Establishment has stirred up a nice hornet's nest for the big shew.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

This is the kind of pressure we need to turn the tables and use coalition building to our advantage going forward. They are not untouchable!

----------


## MozoVote

Sounds like some of the state delegations are seriously pissed about these rule changes - there are important geographical fissures in the party that this may be exacerbating. Remember how many states Santorum won. The delegates grudgingly settled on Romney. That doesn't mean they want to give him a warm embrance.

----------


## CPUd

It's like our guy from Virginia said - he never has seen a motion fail if it is what the chair wants.  They're gonna withdraw it if they believe it won't pass, cause that would look even worse than having RP on the ballot.  The big thing to make sure of is that 'everything' got withdrawn.

The technique that was used - this is how you beat it.  They were making a gambit by putting it out there, and trying to mitigate it by blaming it on Ron Paul chaos.  This allows them to manufacture a solution that fits their real agenda.  In this case, it would be to concede the arbitrary rule change powers and the primary binding, but leave the 'minor changes' in place.

It has to be played the same way the Maine delegates played it; call them on it rather than compromise.  If you force their hand, they have to deal with the backlash.  And if they can't do that, as long as you stand your ground, they will concede entirely.

Luckily we have people there who have read the same books as them...






> Sounds like some of the state delegations are seriously pissed about these rule changes - there are important geographical fissures in the party that this may be exacerbating. Remember how many states Santorum won. The delegates grudgingly settled on Romney. That doesn't mean they want to give him a warm embrance.


This is a perfect time to approach those delegates and convince them they need to show the RNC that the state GOPs have the power, and as a demonstration of that power, they will join forces and help get Ron Paul on the ballot.

----------


## sailingaway

> It's like our guy from Virginia said - he never has seen a motion fail if it is what the chair wants.  They're gonna withdraw it if they believe it won't pass, cause that would look even worse than having RP on the ballot.  The big thing to make sure of is that 'everything' got withdrawn.
> 
> The technique that was used - this is how you beat it.  They were making a gambit by putting it out there, and trying to mitigate it by blaming it on Ron Paul chaos.  This allows them to manufacture a solution that fits their real agenda.  In this case, it would be to concede the arbitrary rule change powers and the primary binding, but leave the 'minor changes' in place.
> 
> 
> It has to be played the same way the Maine delegates played it; call them on it rather than compromise.  If you force their hand, they have to deal with the backlash.  And if they can't do that, as long as you stand your ground, they will concede entirely.
> 
> Luckily we have people there who have read the same books as them...



the article said something about 'more minor changes' would take care of a Paul type problem, I am not sure what they were referring to.

----------


## libertyjam

> It's like our guy from Virginia said - he never has seen a motion fail if it is what the chair wants.  They're gonna withdraw it if they believe it won't pass, cause that would look even worse than having RP on the ballot.  The big thing to make sure of is that 'everything' got withdrawn.
> 
> The technique that was used - this is how you beat it.  They were making a gambit by putting it out there, and trying to mitigate it by blaming it on Ron Paul chaos.  This allows them to manufacture a solution that fits their real agenda.  In this case, it would be to concede the arbitrary rule change powers and the primary binding, but leave the 'minor changes' in place.
> 
> It has to be played the same way the Maine delegates played it; call them on it rather than compromise.  If you force their hand, they have to deal with the backlash.  And if they can't do that, as long as you stand your ground, they will concede entirely.
> 
> Luckily we have people there who have read the same books as them...
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this. I received one reply so far.  The changes in the minority report are "less bad" but no specific details.  Everyone is at the welcoming party or the rally party.

----------


## cocrehamster

What scares me is that these attorneys of romneys who think its ok to change any rule you want at any point in the game are the same ones who he said he will go to when he needs permission to go to war.

----------


## anaconda

> What scares me is that these attorneys of romneys who think its ok to change any rule you want at any point in the game are the same ones who he said he will go to when he needs permission to go to war.


LOL

----------


## Aratus

good luck, people! please be safe, non~violent and rEVOLUTIOn vigilent inside the big new RNC hall tomorrow!!!!
i'm hoping the harbor waves as seen from the hall are to be only fondly memorable instead of extremely choppy!

----------


## Mini-Me

Wow...I wonder how this went down?  I suppose it could be like CPUd said...dialectic synthesis.

----------


## Jdayh

> We have the votes!!! Minority report will be adopted!!



a couple questions for you....

did you make it to Tampa?

and are you one of the 3 delegates for RP?
or 
are you "bound" to Romney the first round?


also, do you think there is enough support to get 13 delegates from Virginia to sign a nominating form?

(see this post for more info on that)
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...87#post4602487

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Led by Morton blackwell, a committee man from Virginia, who was a Barry Goldwater delegate,  has successfully led a campaign to adopt the minority report. I don't have any sources other then a source inside the Paul campaign..


A toast to Mr. Blackwell for staying in the fight!

----------


## VAMole

Mr. Blackwell is not a liberty Republican - but he cares about growing the Party and making newcomers welcome. He understands that the GOP has to be a big-tent party going forward in the future. I hope that liberty Republicans in Virginia will remember this minority report in 2016 if Mr. Blackwell chooses to run for another term as our RNC committeeman.
EDIT: Incidentally, I voted against Mr. Blackwell at the convention because I thought he was too old to get things done and we needed new blood. Oops.

----------


## sailingaway

> Mr. Blackwell is not a liberty Republican - but he cares about growing the Party and making newcomers welcome. He understands that the GOP has to be a big-tent party going forward in the future. I hope that liberty Republicans in Virginia will remember this minority report in 2016 if Mr. Blackwell chooses to run for another term as our RNC committeeman.
> EDIT: Incidentally, I voted against Mr. Blackwell at the convention because I thought he was too old to get things done and we needed new blood. Oops.


Blackwell was a Reagan staffer in 1976 I believe I read.  Ron led the Texas delegation for Reagan in 1976.  Whatever differences they have, there is some common ground and respect, I suspect.

----------


## Lightweis

Virginia just voted to unanimously reject the rules report. We are united and ready for Tuesday

----------


## Origanalist

> Virginia just voted to unanimously reject the rules report. We are united and ready for Tuesday


Dammit, I wish I didn't have to work today.

----------


## Rocco

Well, he spoke at the YAL National Convention, so he certainly has SOME connection to our movement. 





> Mr. Blackwell is not a liberty Republican - but he cares about growing the Party and making newcomers welcome. He understands that the GOP has to be a big-tent party going forward in the future. I hope that liberty Republicans in Virginia will remember this minority report in 2016 if Mr. Blackwell chooses to run for another term as our RNC committeeman.
> EDIT: Incidentally, I voted against Mr. Blackwell at the convention because I thought he was too old to get things done and we needed new blood. Oops.

----------


## tod evans

> Dammit, I wish I didn't have to work today.


I wish I did

----------


## Imperial

Hires for LI, at some point, run through Blackwell directly as far as I understand, and he has hired several Paulites, even former Paul campaign staffers, to work for his outfit. For example, a Paul supporter runs the group's Youth Leadership School at the moment, And he has been doing this for years. Rep. Steve Stockman used to be the head of the YLS- he endorsed Paul in 1988 and worked on a college campus in Texas to get him elected. 

Go to an LI event, and Morton will toss books by FA Hayek and Frederic Bastiat at you. He is somebody worth standing with and a good example of the friendly establishment types we need on our side.

This is kind of like my CD caucus in Texas. We accidentally voted against a liberty guy for alternate delegate because, him being a local city councilman, we kind of assumed he was one of the establishment guys who would just go along. We were pleasantly surprised later, and I hope Morton is surprising everyone here.

----------


## CapitalistRadical

> Virginia just voted to unanimously reject the rules report. We are united and ready for Tuesday


What time Tuesday?

What business do you imagine will be conducted today at 2pm?

----------


## eleganz

I can confirm minority report is in play

----------


## ClydeCoulter

This might be a ploy to get everyone working toward Stop the Rules Report instead of Stop Romney.

----------


## fatjohn

So what does this mean?

Will Paul carry five states and be nominated from the floor?

----------


## sailingaway

> I can confirm minority report is in play


so not going back to 2008 rules? There was some confusion about that.

----------


## sailingaway

> So what does this mean?
> 
> Will Paul carry five states and be nominated from the floor?


Not unless the power grab by Romney's attorney on the rules to entirely change the power structure of the GOP away from the states wakes people up and more vote with our delegates.  And I don't see that as likely, but who knows?

----------


## opal

I would love to see an exit poll of all the delegates on who they would have voted for if they were all unbound

----------


## Nate1604

"Dear National Delegate/RNC Member:

It has come to my attention that the RNC convention rules committee recently advanced an unprecedented proposed rule change to revoke state delegate selection authority from State Parties' and transfer such authority to a small group of individuals in Washington, D.C. As you know Tomorrow (Tuesday August 28) the Convention body will be voting upon adoption of a minority report which would delete this proposed amendment. It is important to note that the proposed rule change has not yet been adopted. There is still ample opportunity for the Convention to reject the proposed rule change and adopt the minority report.

The proposed rule change would inflict irrevocable and irreversibly devastating consequences upon State and local republican party organizations across the country. Most notably the proposed rule change is guaranteed to drive large numbers of dedicated party activists away from the Republican Party. Do you support this? Furthermore the proposed rule change would guarantee permanent decreased participation in precinct caucuses, county conventions, district conventions and state conventions for decades. Moreover the proposed rule change would permanently reduce membership and general enthusiasm within local GOP organizations throughout the country. 

Unlike the Democratic Party, for generations the Republican Party has been run from the "bottom-up". Please support local grassroots activists and vote to keep it that way!"

----------


## Todd

> "Dear National Delegate/RNC Member:
> 
> It has come to my attention that the RNC convention rules committee recently advanced an unprecedented proposed rule change to revoke state delegate selection authority from State Parties' and transfer such authority to a small group of individuals in Washington, D.C. As you know Tomorrow (Tuesday August 28) the Convention body will be voting upon adoption of a minority report which would delete this proposed amendment. It is important to note that the proposed rule change has not yet been adopted. There is still ample opportunity for the Convention to reject the proposed rule change and adopt the minority report.
> 
> The proposed rule change would inflict irrevocable and irreversibly devastating consequences upon State and local republican party organizations across the country. Most notably the proposed rule change is guaranteed to drive large numbers of dedicated party activists away from the Republican Party. Do you support this? Furthermore the proposed rule change would guarantee permanent decreased participation in precinct caucuses, county conventions, district conventions and state conventions for decades. Moreover the proposed rule change would permanently reduce membership and general enthusiasm within local GOP organizations throughout the country. 
> 
> Unlike the Democratic Party, for generations the Republican Party has been run from the "bottom-up". Please support local grassroots activists and vote to keep it that way!"


http://www.rlc.org/2012/08/26/a-lett...rnc-delegates/

----------


## ATXRevolutionary

I felt this was urgent enough to warrant it's own thread but here's the link to where you can get the contact info for each state's rules committee delegate:
http://www.capwiz.com/eagleforum/iss...ertid=61768501

Please contact them and urge them to support the Minority Report!

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Does this mean 5 states required for nomination?I ask because it would mean we have a chance of changing the VP nomination and because we still want Ron Paul nominated from the floor whether or not he would or would not win.

----------


## VAMole

> Hires for LI, at some point, run through Blackwell directly as far as I understand, and he has hired several Paulites, even former Paul campaign staffers, to work for his outfit. For example, a Paul supporter runs the group's Youth Leadership School at the moment, And he has been doing this for years. Rep. Steve Stockman used to be the head of the YLS- he endorsed Paul in 1988 and worked on a college campus in Texas to get him elected. 
> 
> Go to an LI event, and Morton will toss books by FA Hayek and Frederic Bastiat at you. He is somebody worth standing with and a good example of the friendly establishment types we need on our side.
> 
> This is kind of like my CD caucus in Texas. We accidentally voted against a liberty guy for alternate delegate because, him being a local city councilman, we kind of assumed he was one of the establishment guys who would just go along. We were pleasantly surprised later, and I hope Morton is surprising everyone here.


+ rep

Yeah, I wasn't trying to say he's not friendly, he obviously is. But if you look in the dictionary under establishment, Morton's picture will be beside the entry.

----------


## Lightweis

I actually voted for Morton over the " liberty" candidate. Morton is clearly on our side

----------

